# I always wanted a reflection photo



## barnbum (Aug 9, 2008)

I love the photos taken where the horses are reflected in a calm lake or pond...

It rained 2" yesterday--so this is the best I could do.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 9, 2008)

What a beautiful picture!! So peaceful. The girls look very happy and content. You have a beautiful farm (and horses)


----------



## Sixstardanes (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope you don't mind... but I played with your pix.






I hope you like it.


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 9, 2008)

oooohhh I like what you did with it Rachel! Very pretty picture


----------



## barnbum (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh Rachel--I love it!! It's way better. Thank you!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad ya like it.

I thought it was a nice pix.. just need some softening to make the mood.


----------



## Marty (Aug 10, 2008)

One final touch and you're good to go


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL, wish we had the problem of puddles...Our grass is brown!

Cute picture!


----------



## BannerBrat (Aug 10, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]









[/SIZE]

I love the original Karla, but everyone's edited pictures are very nice!


----------



## barnbum (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Marty!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 10, 2008)

Marty beautiful what software did you use that

has that photo option?


----------



## Basketmiss (Aug 10, 2008)

What a cool picture!! Love it!! and the edited ones too...


----------

